# Are there any reading/lending libraries in dubai/uae?



## David Brent (Apr 21, 2012)

Didnt find any lending libraries in Dubai. Just wanted to know if there are any here.

Are there any good libraries elsewhere in the UAE?

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you sure? http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=libraries+dubai+uae&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## thecoolmanny (Apr 27, 2012)

Any library in Abu Dhabi with English books?


----------

